# black sticky eggs.



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

morning all.
i don't know what section this should have gone into so
i put it here.
getting the BBQ set up,and attached to the side was this
black sticky mass of what look to be eggs,but the whole mass
is black and so very tacky,strangest thing i have ever come across
in the garden,as i think spiders have white egg sacks,and i thought
snail eggs were white.
would any of you know what these eggs belong to,any advise on where i could put them.
many thanks.


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

caviar?


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

It must be I just noticed on your profile you have fish,do they have access to the BBQ ?


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i don't have pond fish,i have tropical fish,
there is no pond or water near to where the BBQ was. ??


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

what about when you let 'em out?


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

let what out ?


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

the fish


----------



## RobWar (Apr 9, 2010)

maybe they were white eggs at some point but when you had the bbq on they turned black?


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

they were black already,i don't think i'll ever work out what
they are.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Im not sure, but pistures might help?


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

sparrows ate too many blackberries and then did a fly-by on your BBQ.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

:mf_dribble:
guess that's something different to dip yer sausage in.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

My roach colony lays eggs that are pink to start and then turn black quickly whilst the babies develop inside....


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i don't think i will get to the bottom of this.
i put them in a pot back in the place i found them,i check them every day
to see if they have hatched.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Let us know if they do, and try to get pics... just posted on the wildlife section cos I've just found something in my pond that I have never seen before... hoping someone can identify it for me..:blush:


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

make sure you put some water in that jar for the babys when they hatch


----------

